# Missing Guide Data MonstersHD and GUYTVHD



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It seems the guide data for Monsters and Guy is only going out 24 hours. After that I get generic "Movie". Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am seeing the same thing.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok. Now I have no guide data at all for these two channels.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Neither do I, but I doubt it's a 942 issue.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Neither do I, but I doubt it's a 942 issue.


Just got off the phone with advanced tech. They could not duplicate the problem because "they do not have a 942 to test, only an 811".  They were getting guide data on the 811. Seems like it is a 942 related issue, at least that is what they said. The tech promised to pass it on to the Engineers. Looks like we won't be getting guide info on those channels anytime soon.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Just got off the phone with advanced tech. They could not duplicate the problem because "they do not have a 942 to test, only an 811".  They were getting guide data on the 811. Seems like it is a 942 related issue, at least that is what they said. The tech promised to pass it on to the Engineers. Looks like we won't be getting guide info on those channels anytime soon.


I disagree with this conclusion. A while back there was a 942 specific issue (actually an issue with extended guide data on all STBs receiving the extended guide) in which some of the Voom channels said something like "No information available" beyond a day or so. The information was available on the 811 (which only goes out a couple of days).

This time, the guide says "Movie". And it says it on my 942 and 811. I believe this is a different issue, either a problem with Voom or something in the Dish guide data that affects all HD STBs.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> I disagree with this conclusion. A while back there was a 942 specific issue (actually an issue with extended guide data on all STBs receiving the extended guide) in which some of the Voom channels said something like "No information available" beyond a day or so. The information was available on the 811 (which only goes out a couple of days).
> 
> This time, the guide says "Movie". And it says it on my 942 and 811. I believe this is a different issue, either a problem with Voom or something in the Dish guide data that affects all HD STBs.


921, 811 and Replay Box say same...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

dfergie said:


> 921, 811 and Replay Box say same...


Looks like advanced tech may be using an 811 that has an old guide download. That's why their system was ok. Anyway, who do we have to yell at to get this guide problem squared away?

BTW, isn't it odd that the advanced tech team does not have access to a 942?


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Even when there IS data for the VOOM channels, I find that it's not always accurate. Some of the channels are off by an hour at different times. This has been happening on RAVE for a long time.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I am seeing this as well...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> I am seeing this as well...


It looks like whovever updates the schedules at Rainbow Media is on vacation this week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just noticed this thread... I have a 6000u and the other day both Monsters and Guy both said "Movie"... but today Monsters seems to have guide data, while Guy still says "Movie".

'course as someone else posted, many times the guide is not in synch with what is actually on the channel so it's like roulette!


----------



## swade (Jul 16, 2005)

When this was first reported I did not have the problem but as of the last two days I have the problem. Also the loss of sound (corrected only by using PIP) and several days ago the picture froze after using slow mo playback and had to turn off the power completely & reboot to get things back. 

Funny thing was every channel had a frozen picture but had sound . The only exception was HBO or showtime whichever one had Barbershop 2 and that one worked. 

I still do not get the channel guide for ch 13 Sacramento which is CBS. This was reported along time ago & has yet to be corrected. 

:hurah:


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I also had 'frozen picture, but sound working' the other day. I was in the middle of pausing/playing a recorded movie, and it froze up. Fast forwarding would take it out of video lock for a couple of seconds, but I eventually had to power-cycle the box.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It looks like on Monsters they are now uploading only 1 day of programming at a time. Guy is still a blank.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

The online zap2it guide had been missing all listings for Monsters and GuyTv for last week or so.

Today the listings for Monsters only go out to 5:30am CT on Friday Oct 7, which is interesting since 5:30am is usually the same time Monsters ends the program group for the day and starts the next series of movies.

The listings for GuyTV are missing until 5:00am on Sunday Oct 10th but there ARE movie listings after that.

This just looks like an issue with VoOM providing programming info to various parties include E*.

I agree with JerryG, there was problem before with 942s and "No info available". This current issue doesn't seem related.


----------



## swade (Jul 16, 2005)

They were gone yesterday but have returned tonight. :grin:


----------

